# Wood Floor Insulation



## dStafford (Sep 12, 2008)

What is the proper way to insulate a wood floor?


----------



## Animal (Sep 14, 2008)

Depends on where you live(climate ) and what you are doing it for.
Basically in the north you have r-30 insulation with the vapor barrier facing the heated space.That is for fiberglass insulation.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Sep 21, 2011)

The vapor barrier needs to be on the heated side of the insulation, In a floor install that meen the paper face or plastic sheet should be aginst the sub floor. In your case I would use 1 1/2" ridged foam boards., since your spacing is 12" you'll have to cut 24" fiberglass batts in half to work without much waste. Plus with your floor close to grade the bugs will make a home in the batts. If you do use fiberglass I would cover the bottom of the framing with fiberglass window screen to help slow the critters down.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Oct 4, 2011)

The floor should have been conditioned before the floor covering put down. The wood should also be allowed to climates to the temperature in the room it is going to be laid. Thanks for sharing.


----------

